# Edinburgh/West Lothian



## BrizoH71 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm off over Christmas and New Year from 21st December to 7th January.

On the offchance that there are courses open in Edinburgh/West Lothian (+ Peebles, natch),  and in addition to the upcoming Leven GM v HDID match, I quite fancy getting in a round or two of golf while I'm off. 

And so if anybody fancies going for a knock round East/West Lothian and can stand the cold, let me know and we'll see if we can't get something arranged.


----------



## Wayman (Dec 14, 2012)

ill be up for this depending on date

played peebles once and its a great course 
going abck again in july


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 14, 2012)

Brizo, I am off from 21st - 7th as well. So if place is open I will prob be playing will keep you posted.

Note: I realise it's not Edinburgh but thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 14, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Brizo, I am off from 21st - 7th as well. So if place is open I will prob be playing will keep you posted.

Note: I realise it's not Edinburgh but thought I would throw it out there.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, good man Greig! 

Wayman, be sure to give me a shout when you're up for Peebles.. if there's a game over Christmas and you can make it up, I'll let you know.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Dec 16, 2012)

I am not off,  as I do not start work until 5:45 pm I might be up for a game if it is early enough.


----------



## Wayman (Dec 16, 2012)

links course might be dry?

Any ideas where to play


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 16, 2012)

Wayman said:



			links course might be dry?

Any ideas where to play
		
Click to expand...

Wife's shift dependant, so I can get the car .. can probably play anywhere north of Berwick. Have played Magdalene Fields before, not a bad course.


----------



## Wayman (Dec 16, 2012)

BrizoH71 said:



			Wife's shift dependant, so I can get the car .. can probably play anywhere north of Berwick. Have played Magdalene Fields before, not a bad course.
		
Click to expand...

not that good i think i can get you on goswick for cheap if you coming down this way
craigielaw or the glen is canny and cheap


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 16, 2012)

The Glen and Craigielaw both acceptable suggestions.. never played Goswick, might take you up on that.. if not over Xmas then certainly in the better weather.


----------



## Wayman (Dec 16, 2012)

fine with me up for a game any way over xmas tho


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 16, 2012)

4 of us h/cs 5 -12- 13 -14  are thinking to go to craigielaw over that period as we have free vouchers , let us  know your dates and we'll try to meet up


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 16, 2012)

williamalex1 said:



			4 of us h/cs 5 -12- 13 -14  are thinking to go to craigielaw over that period as we have free vouchers , let us  know your dates and we'll try to meet up
		
Click to expand...

Dependant on the wife's shifts so I can get the car, but broadly speaking I'd be free any day aside from 28th Dec. Give me a date and I can work around it.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 16, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Note: I realise it's not Edinburgh but thought I would throw it out there.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Greig, can do Fife as well.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Dec 17, 2012)

I'd be up for a knock, weather and hangover dependent though


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ok, looking to potentially play Whitekirk on 4th January, cost of a four-ball is Â£50 so Â£12.50 a skull if interested through Teeofftimes.co.uk. Tee-off probably about half-9am/10am.

Also considering Kirkcaldy on 30th Dec, Â£15 a skull.. same tee window. 

Peebles is looking decidedly dodgy (waterlogged atm), so open to alternatives and offers.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Dec 21, 2012)

williamalex1 said:



			4 of us h/cs 5 -12- 13 -14  are thinking to go to craigielaw over that period as we have free vouchers , let us  know your dates and we'll try to meet up
		
Click to expand...

Good luck getting Craigielaw to accept those vouchers.Eventually gave up phoning when the answer was always no.Spoke to the guy at The Glen and it sounds like they got severely burned by that offer, plus a round at the weekend was taking almost 6 hours!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 21, 2012)

that dont sound too good ,we're having to wait till next year now anyway.but will keep you informed


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Dec 21, 2012)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Good luck getting Craigielaw to accept those vouchers.Eventually gave up phoning when the answer was always no.Spoke to the guy at The Glen and it sounds like they got severely burned by that offer, plus a round at the weekend was taking almost 6 hours!
		
Click to expand...

I take it those are the Scottish golf show vouchers ?


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Dec 21, 2012)

BrizoH71 said:



			Also considering Kirkcaldy on 30th Dec, Â£15 a skull.. same tee window.
		
Click to expand...

I would be up for that!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 21, 2012)

yes its scottish golf show vouchers we have,  next year we intend to play midweek at craigielaw.  more than dozen of my pals have used these vouchers with  no problems mid week  at both c/law  and the glen .


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 22, 2012)

Nip down the road to West Linton. That should be ok.



BrizoH71 said:



			Ok, looking to potentially play Whitekirk on 4th January, cost of a four-ball is Â£50 so Â£12.50 a skull if interested through Teeofftimes.co.uk. Tee-off probably about half-9am/10am.

Also considering Kirkcaldy on 30th Dec, Â£15 a skull.. same tee window. 

Peebles is looking decidedly dodgy (waterlogged atm), so open to alternatives and offers. 

Click to expand...


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 23, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			Nip down the road to West Linton. That should be ok.
		
Click to expand...

A guy at my work is a member at West Linton and he said their course was flooded in the same way as Peebles. The borders have been pretty badly skelped by the weather in recent weeks, so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Val (Dec 23, 2012)

Have you considered Lundin Links? Â£25 a head inc 2 filled rolls and a bowl of soup. Fairway mats are on though.


----------



## CliveW (Dec 23, 2012)

Being from West Lothian originally, I often go down there for a game at weekends, in fact I'm just about to head off there to play Longniddry. I would avoid all of the inland courses at the moment and head to the links of East Lothian. Courses such as Gullane #2 & #3 are always in good condition at this time of year and not expensive. The Glen at North Berwick is also in fantastic nick and slightly further afield, Dunbar is good too, as are most of the links courses in Fife.
One of the guys I play with is a member at West Linton and he told me it is a quagmire.


----------



## Val (Dec 23, 2012)

CliveW said:



			Being from West Lothian originally, I often go down there for a game at weekends, in fact I'm just about to head off there to play Longniddry. I would avoid all of the inland courses at the moment and head to the links of East Lothian. Courses such as Gullane #2 & #3 are always in good condition at this time of year and not expensive. The Glen at North Berwick is also in fantastic nick and slightly further afield, Dunbar is good too, as are most of the links courses in Fife.
One of the guys I play with is a member at West Linton and he told me it is a quagmire.
		
Click to expand...

The Glen had a tough summer and was in poor nick in September, I'm unsure what its like now but I wouldn't be hopefull.


----------



## CliveW (Dec 23, 2012)

Valentino said:



			The Glen had a tough summer and was in poor nick in September, I'm unsure what its like now but I wouldn't be hopefull.
		
Click to expand...

A couple of friends who play off single figures and are extremely fussy,  played The Glen a couple of weeks ago and reported that it was in superb condition.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 30, 2012)

BrizoH71 said:



			Ok, looking to potentially play Whitekirk on 4th January, cost of a four-ball is Â£50 so Â£12.50 a skull if interested through Teeofftimes.co.uk. Tee-off probably about half-9am/10am.
		
Click to expand...

Still looking at this date and course, although tee-time more likely 11am onwards, as will need to drop wife off at work first. 

I'm probably going to head down to Peebles, for all it'll be wet, on either Saturday/Sunday.. welcome to come along.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jan 4, 2013)

Heading to Peebles on Sunday, probably for 1030am tee, if anyone wants to join me? Course will be wet, playing 3 temporary greens but no mats in play as far as I know.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jan 5, 2013)

BrizoH71 said:



			Heading to Peebles on Sunday, probably for 1030am tee, if anyone wants to join me? Course will be wet, playing 3 temporary greens but no mats in play as far as I know.
		
Click to expand...

Guess not... might not bother heading down on my own.


----------

